# LWW



## Tpain (Jul 5, 2021)

How are the new Team Leads working out??? Outbound team leads are not fairing very well at my DC….


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 5, 2021)

I’ve been  told applicant flow for store TLs is very weak…I’ve seen internal promotions with varying degree of success..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2021)

Help with training packers
					

What are good tips to help a packer that cant seem to get the process down. It's like every other box he scans hes having to go back and audit to find where he left off. I tell him he needs to worry about speed later and get the stuff in the proper locations 1st. It's like everything I tell him...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 7, 2021)

many of ours have already been promoted to om roles, so they must be top performing, with a lot of their backfill leads less than a couple of years with spot.  meanwhile, the long timers just keep chugging along, doing everything the new hires dont want to.


----------

